# Might be worth bringing this to the top again?



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2009)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/74016/an/0/page/9#74016

Looking to fill 40 places (have about 36 definites so far) so still a few places available.
Looks a lovely course, and only Â£65.00 for the day including food.
Rob


----------



## flandango (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Rob,

Where abouts in the midlands?  I could well be interested.  When would you need cash?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Could also be interested depending on location in Midlands


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2009)

The day is being held here
http://www.whittingtonheathgc.co.uk/html/index.asp

27 hole competition (9 hole individual Stableford in the morning followed by 18 hole competition (North versus South) in the afternoon)

Â£65.00 per person to include all food and a donation towards the prize fund. Nearest the pin & longest drive comps, together with prizes for 1st, 2nd & 3rd in the morning and a trophy for the winning team.
As I say, I've booked for forty, have about 35 or so already confirmed (a few already from this site) so should be quite a laugh.
Because of the distances involved, I am planning to go up the morning before, play a game on the Wednesday afternoon, stay overnight and play another game on Friday morning before heading home Friday afternoon.
Somebody has found a cheap hotel doing overnight accomodation not far from the course for Â£29.00 per night
Let me know if you are interested


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Rob,
 When would you need cash?
		
Click to expand...

On the day!!


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 13, 2009)

Smiffy I am still very interested just sorting out holiday weeks with the mrs.

Keep me on the list I just can't say 100% until next weekeend due to her job


----------



## RGuk (Jan 13, 2009)

Well remembered smiffy....

Whittington has been on my hit list for ages.

Early days for me to confirm, but I will keep an eye on this. Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Just to confirm that these are the names I have from this forum of guys interested in playing...

PARMO
PETERPUMPKINEATER
CERNUNNOS
FOREFORTHEDAY
VIG (DEPOSIT RECEIVED)
TONYN (DEPOSIT RECEIVED)
SMIGGER79 (DEPOSIT RECEIVED)
ADEMAC (DEPOSIT RECEIVED)

As I say, the target is to get 40 players and after just counting up I have 37, but with some still yet to "confirm".
Should be a great day....May is my favourite month to play golf. Weather should be good, the course will no doubt be immaculate (most are at that time of the year).

The other two courses I am planning to play are "Little Aston" and "Beau Desert". Whether I get to play them both is another matter, but all three courses on the itinerary get rave reviews.
If anybody else is interested please get in touch, you will be more than welcome to come along.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Well remembered smiffy....

Whittington has been on my hit list for ages.

Early days for me to confirm, but I will keep an eye on this. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Dave.
I have sent the required deposit off to the club so don't need any further deposits from anybody, just their confirmation that they wish to attend.
I should point out though that anybody pulling out once I give the club our final numbers on the week running up to the event would, of course, be liable to the whole amount (less the Â£5.00 contribution towards the prize fund) as I will get clobbered for it!
Just let me know if you want to attend mate
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Just to give you an idea of the numbers involved....

Latest "attendees" updated

SOUTHERN SHANDY DRINKERS

1 SMUFTER
2 PORKY
3 DEC
4 IAN
5 STEPH
6 NIFTY
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN)
8 TIM ELLIS
9 JAHMOO
10 DAVE THE SLICE
11 PN-WOKINGHAM
12 1 OVER
13 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN
2 MONKEYTAFF
3 SEAN McDONALD
4 UKLONGDRIVESERIES
5 NEIL FRYER
6 BEAST OF BARNSLEY
7 YORKIE DAVE
8 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY)
9 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY)
10 PRO V1 (CAPTAIN?)
11 PENGWYN
12 SPARTACUS
13 MINDTHEPOND
14 TAZ
15 LGL
16 KEFKEF
17 BOB WARTERS

THE LADS FROM THE GOLF MONTHLY SITE...

PARMO
PETERPUMPKINEATER
CERNUNNOS
FOREFORTHEDAY
VIG (Northerner!)
TONYN (Stroppy Whippet owner)
SMIGGER79
ADEMAC

Could those that have said they want to come from this site let me have a preference to which team they represent please?
It would be really good if we could get 20 a side


----------



## TonyN (Jan 14, 2009)

Could you PROUDLY add northerner to my name  please


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Could you PROUDLY add northerner to my name  please
		
Click to expand...

See above


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 14, 2009)

Could you PROUDLY add northerner to my name  please
		
Click to expand...

See above


Click to expand...

Never had a shandy in my life!

Monkey for me!


----------



## RGuk (Jan 14, 2009)

The other two courses I am planning to play are "Little Aston" and "Beau Desert". Whether I get to play them both is another matter, but all three courses on the itinerary get rave reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Rob...you must be my twin...Whittington, Beau Desert, Little Aston.....top stuff.

I'm a legend around L.A. it's my secret "other" course. If you ever get over there and want to play some 4bBb, count me in!!! I can't play the second (or the 11th!)....but the rest are all birdie fodder!!!


----------



## RGuk (Jan 14, 2009)

10 DAVE THE SLICE

TONYN (Stroppy Whippet owner)
		
Click to expand...

Dave the slice....!!!LOL!!! reminds me of my early days!!

TonyN....the most unlikely Whippet owner on the planet. 

HOW this made me giggle....


----------



## TonyN (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont even like whippets


----------



## vig (Jan 15, 2009)

Plenty of soy sauce and you couldn't tell the difference between Whippet & pork


----------



## ademac (Jan 15, 2009)

Put me down as  a southerner please Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2009)

Latest "attendees" updated

SOUTHERN SHANDY DRINKERS

1 SMUFTER
2 PORKY
3 DEC
4 IAN
5 STEPH
6 NIFTY
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN)
8 TIM ELLIS
9 JAHMOO
10 DAVE THE SLICE
11 PN-WOKINGHAM
12 1 OVER
13 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
14 THE CROW
15 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 LIFE IS GOLF
17 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN
2 MONKEYTAFF
3 SEAN McDONALD
4 UKLONGDRIVESERIES
5 NEIL FRYER
6 YORKIE DAVE
7 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY)
8 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY)
9 PRO V1 (CAPTAIN?)
10 PENGWYN
11 SPARTACUS
12 MINDTHEPOND
13 TAZ
14 LGL
15 KEFKEF
16 BOB WARTERS
17 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY)
18 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)
19 FOREFORTHEDAY (GOLF MONTHLY)

THE LADS FROM THE "OTHER" SITE (GOLF MONTHLY)

PARMO
PETERPUMPKINEATER
CERNUNNOS
SMIGGER79

*Although we are now up to the "official" 40 places, please contact me if you fancy coming along. More places can be made available!*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, we have had a few people who have had to pull out of the day for various reasons, and the two teams are now looking like this.....

SOUTHERN SHANDY DRINKERS

1 SMUFTER
2 PORKY
3 DEC
4 IAN
5 STEPH
6 NIFTY
7 NIMBLEBLADE (CAPTAIN)
8 TIM ELLIS
9 JAHMOO
10 DAVE THE SLICE
11 PN-WOKINGHAM
12 1 OVER
13 FRANK POSTLETHWAITE
14 THE CROW
15 ADEMAC (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 RANGEBALL (GOLF MONTHLY)
17 PETERPUMPKINEATER (GOLF MONTHLY)
18 LYN WHITTAKER

NORTHERN MONKEYS

1 HOGAN
2 MONKEYTAFF
3 SEAN McDONALD
4 UKLONGDRIVESERIES
5 NEIL FRYER
6 YORKIE DAVE
7 MATTO (HONOURY MONKEY)
8 JOHN (HONOURY MONKEY)
9 SPARTACUS
10 MINDTHEPOND
11 TAZ
12 LGL
13 KEFKEF
14 BOB WARTERS
15 VIG (GOLF MONTHLY)
16 TONYN (GOLF MONTHLY)
17 FOREFORTHEDAY (GOLF MONTHLY)
18 SMIGGER79 (GOLF MONTHLY)
19 CRAZYFACE


We now have three places available (two for the "South" and one for the "North") so if anybody else would like to join in, please let me know.
It promises to be a really good day on a fantastic looking golf course.
Format will be individual Stableford in the morning (9 holes) with prizes, followed by a fourball betterball matchplay in the afternoon "North versus South".
Rob

Hopefully, this link will give you an insight into the course we will be playing.....
http://golfclubatlas.com/forum/index.php/topic,35648.0.html  
(Cut and paste the whole link including the numbered bit at the end, or else you will just go to the main website, not the article on Whittington Heath)


----------



## TonyN (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks pretty good and got the competetive juices flowing again.

How are you deciding teams for the 4bbb?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2009)

How are you deciding teams for the 4bbb?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a fooking clue Tony!!!

I guess I will give a team sheet (in advance) to each captain (North and South) and let them put their teams out in the order they see fit. 
It would be good if we could get all similar handicaps playing against each other, but it may not work out like that. Anyway, that's what handicaps are for isn't it????

I'm just going for the banter


----------



## TonyN (Mar 11, 2009)

If you can sort it, Me an Vig make great partners in BB.

We did beat J_F and StuartD dont ya know


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2009)

If you can sort it, Me an Vig make great partners in BB.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a captain, but will put it in front of the committee


----------

